# Lets talk about Vitamin E Oil!



## justin1287 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm looking to make a 2 oz salve. The main ingredients are 8 parts coconut oil to 1 part beeswax. I am trying to figure out how much vitamin E oil to add. When I find info on Vitamin E oil, the never specify the IU's. I think I want to use 70,000 IU's because I want as little filler from the Vitamin E as possible. I was thinking 10 drops of 70,000 IU Vitamin E oil for every 2 oz of salve would be about right. Any ideas?

I would love to learn more about this. If anyone has any info then please let me know. I love reading, so please don't be shy!


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 23, 2015)

What do you mean IUs?
I typically use vitamin E around 0.5-1% in an oil based product. I would also suggest measuring in grams rather than drops so you know exactly how much you have used and can reliably reproduce your recipe.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 23, 2015)

Based on my research, there is a difference between the dietary vitamin E (γ-tocopherol & a-tocopherol) and that which is commonly used in the cosmetic industry (usually Tocopheryl Acetate).  
I believe that IU's as a unit of measurement mainly applies to supplements that are going to be taken/injected internally and not to products that are going to be applied externally for cosmetic purposes.  

That aside, in terms of usage, I agree with Soapswirl that .5-1% is a good usage recommendation.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 23, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> What do you mean IUs?


 
IU's stand for International Units, the primary unit of measurement of vitamin E found in foods and dietary supplements, which a measures biologic activity instead of 'quantity' (source: https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/VitaminE-HealthProfessional/ This tells me that Justin is most likely using dietary vitamin E capsules.

Justin, instead of capsules, most of us that make lotions, balms and salves usually use something like Vitamin E T-50, which is a natural source of E with mixed tocopherols. It's what I use in all my lotions, and balms. I use it at a rate of .5% or 1% of my formula (by weight). I buy mine online from Lotioncrafters, but there are other online vendors that sell it. 

Since IUs are only a measurement biologic activity, I honestly wouldn't know how much of the capsules to use that would be equivalent to the weight of T-50 that I use.


IrishLass


----------



## justin1287 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a liquid at my house. I didn't realize there was a difference. Thanks a bunch for clearing this up for me!


----------

